# Dressed up two of my cats in santa outfits.



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They probably hate me now. This is Sammy Clause(gray), and Missy Clause(tuxedo)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

XD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sammy begrudgingly accepts things like this. Missy...I am surprised she stayed still enough for us to dress her up.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They do not look amused


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sammy is used to it. xD He goes with the flow


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sammy's face! xD


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

uh oh you'd better have some darn good Christmas presents for those guys. I think major groveling at their paws is in order.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Awh how cute!!!! <3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sammy's like " not cool"!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The look... I'm going to eat your face when you sleep human!


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh, how cute!!! x3


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I put a TMNT hoodie (made for small dogs/cats) on my kitten, Lola, last night. She was not a happy camper. xD But I'm hoping she'll get used to it because she looks so cute in it. <3


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Omg,they look so mad at you xD


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

That is super cute. And they are so plotting your demise!


----------

